# 12/26/08



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Once again the wind was the disrupting factor for the night. Weatherman predicted SSE around5-10 mph,turned out to be aENE around10-15 mph. My best spot was full of fish andthey were damn near impossible to see.I picked up what I could from that bank and did the only thing you can do when thewind screwsyou up. (Getwhere you can see and hope there are fishthere.)Here they are.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn fine mess there! :clapthanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

You seem to always come back with a good mess of flounders. Nice haul again. Thanks for the report with pictures.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang, I thought they were all out in the GOM...Please educate if you don't mind as I sucked at it this fall......Do I still have a chance this time of year to stick a few???

Jimmy


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Mighty fine mess of flatties there!! Good fishing, good eating!!

:clap:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn thems sum purty fishies!!!:letsparty Thanks for leaving me that handful out there that you told me about. They'll come in handy if this F**CKING wind would stop blowing. After today I might be able to go down there scrape them up off the Saw Grass already dryed out like jerky!!!! :banghead :banghead :banghead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!! Looks like a stud in the back row. :clap:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wish I could say I had myself a honey hole I could always count on. Great job! That'll be some fine eatin'!


----------

